# Recessive red!



## Lawhonjoseph (Mar 25, 2021)

Is this color considered recessive red?


----------



## Windemere (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you know what color that bird's parents were ? Long ago I had a hen of that color, and wasn't sure what color to call her. It looked recessive red, but with a purplish sheen. I don't remember what color my bird's parents were, but they weren't recessive red themselves.

It's a nice color. Pretty unusual. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## hdslilhideout (Nov 15, 2020)

To me your bird almost looks more like a brown of some kind. We had a recessive red homer hen. I think her dad was either a red or recessive himself, and the hen was white. I had found a post once that said she would be a reduced recessive red. Photos are also hard to take in the right light to get the colors to look the same to everyone.


----------



## Mr.T (Dec 12, 2021)

Lawhonjoseph said:


> View attachment 97776
> 
> Is this color considered recessive red?


It looks like recessive red.


----------

